#  -
,       ,     ?       ,     , ?

----------

,        ,     .    ,               .    -  ,     ,      . 

    , ..    ,           .        ,      .      ,          .

       -  .

----------

,    ,      .       ,   .

     .  ,        .           DIRECTUM   ,        ,      ,          Synerdocs   .          ,       ,    DIRECTUM     .

----------

